# Low/High lat pull down attachment for my Power rack



## fuarkk (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello folks, I'm a novice to training and recently got a CF475 bodymax power rack brand new cheap off Gumtree + an olympic plate/bar set. 
For a few months I've just been doing compounds and doing accessory work with my tripgrip plates.

Now I'm looking to get this: https://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-lat-low-pulley-attachment-for-cf475-heavy-power-rack

I'm following a PPL and the few cable exercises I need to do are Face pulls, Lat pulldowns, Rope pushdowns and seated rows.

Can anyone vouch for that pulley attachment? The few reviews I'm looking at say its not smooth with the plate loaded version, not sure how that is. For £174 is it worth it or should I just get maybe Oly dumbbell handles and replicate the movements with that?

Cheers


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

fuarkk said:


> Hello folks, I'm a novice to training and recently got a CF475 bodymax power rack brand new cheap off Gumtree + an olympic plate/bar set.
> For a few months I've just been doing compounds and doing accessory work with my tripgrip plates.
> 
> Now I'm looking to get this: https://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-lat-low-pulley-attachment-for-cf475-heavy-power-rack
> ...


 I know this quite a late reply but I've only just seen this thread.

I had the CF485 with plate loaded attachment. I seldom used the high pulley, but made frequent use of the lower pulley. It's perfectly good for the money and take a lot of load.

Initially removed the attachment and replaced it with the powertec Lat tower. I later sold the rack and powertec piece, bought a cable cross over, Smith machine and Life fitness lat pull down / seated row combo (which I still have).


----------



## fuarkk (Jul 31, 2019)

Bensif said:


> I know this quite a late reply but I've only just seen this thread.
> 
> I had the CF485 with plate loaded attachment. I seldom used the high pulley, but made frequent use of the lower pulley. It's perfectly good for the money and take a lot of load.
> 
> Initially removed the attachment and replaced it with the powertec Lat tower. I later sold the rack and powertec piece, bought a cable cross over, Smith machine and Life fitness lat pull down / seated row combo (which I still have).


 was the lat pulldown not effective? ive read that the plate loaded version is not smooth enough to use.

i only have space for 1 rack so might have to get it. Though keeping an eye for used ones as £175 still seems a lot for it.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

fuarkk said:


> was the lat pulldown not effective? ive read that the plate loaded version is not smooth enough to use.
> 
> i only have space for 1 rack so might have to get it. Though keeping an eye for used ones as £175 still seems a lot for it.


 Well it doesn't have the leg pads to keep you held down so it's not very good. I found the top pulley a bit useless tbh.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Bensif said:


> Well it doesn't have the leg pads to keep you held down so it's not very good. I found the top pulley a bit useless tbh.


 Have a weighted barbell set in the rack above your legs.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> Have a weighted barbell set in the rack above your legs.


 Lol, that wears thin very quickly. I just spent some money instead


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Bensif said:


> Lol, that wears thin very quickly. I just spent some money instead


 I've got two sets of lift off hooks so for me it's very quick to set up.


----------



## fuarkk (Jul 31, 2019)

Bensif said:


> Well it doesn't have the leg pads to keep you held down so it's not very good. I found the top pulley a bit useless tbh.


 i might just look for a used pulley rack for £60-90, much hcheaper than paying £175 for this one.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

fuarkk said:


> i might just look for a used pulley rack for £60-90, much hcheaper than paying £175 for this one.


 I sold my CF485 for £360 on eBay lol.

When I bought the powertec lat tower that I had I paid £120 I think, sold it later for £180.

If you were just after a rack I'd say get a cheap used one. But for me, the cheaper units with a cable stack were just inferior. It's more evident since I've upgraded my kit.

I now have a life fitness Pulldown / row combo which is great. Ditched the rack for a smith machine and have free standing bar stands that I use inside the smith if I want to do barbell work. I found this to be a much better combination.

Also have a dual adjustable pulley / cable cross over which is probably my most used piece of kit.

Then a precor leg press, primal strength hack / v squat and Kustom (brand) seated calve raise.

Havent had a gym membership for a long while now. Highly recommend it.


----------



## fuarkk (Jul 31, 2019)

Bensif said:


> I sold my CF485 for £360 on eBay lol.
> 
> When I bought the powertec lat tower that I had I paid £120 I think, sold it later for £180.
> 
> ...


 I got my CF475 brand new in a box from gumtree for £130 or something. Proper bargain. I only have outdoor space so I built it outdoors, knowing that it might rust but dont really care for the price I paid for it.

I don't think i have long term BB goals other than to just look a bit more better + improve general fitness so i dont see myself investing a great deal. Will hae a look around for pulley systems as alot do come up on gumtree.


----------



## fuarkk (Jul 31, 2019)

Bensif said:


> I sold my CF485 for £360 on eBay lol.
> 
> When I bought the powertec lat tower that I had I paid £120 I think, sold it later for £180.
> 
> ...


 its come up on sale for £149.99 (the low lat pully), reckon I should go for it? :confused1:


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

fuarkk said:


> its come up on sale for £149.99 (the low lat pully), reckon I should go for it? :confused1:


 If it's the whole cage and pulley attachment yeah.


----------



## fuarkk (Jul 31, 2019)

Bensif said:


> If it's the whole cage and pulley attachment yeah.


 nah ive got the cage already from before. But the lat pulley attachment is £149.99 itself now 25% off. Still seems dear to me. But not got much option if I want to be able to do lat pulldowns, face pulls.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

fuarkk said:


> nah ive got the cage already from before. But the lat pulley attachment is £149.99 itself now 25% off. Still seems dear to me. But not got much option if I want to be able to do lat pulldowns, face pulls.


 You can do pull ups in your rack. If you can't do pull ups then get yourself to the top position by standing on something then do negative pull ups. Or you can get bands to help.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Resistance-Bands-Assisted-Pull-Up-Bands-Power-Lifting-Exercise-Band-Original-UK/372464666102?_trkparms=aid%3D555021%26algo%3DPL.SIMRVI%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20190711100440%26meid%3Da58577c9748e4ddda9c8466f9dd08089%26pid%3D100752%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D14%26mehot%3Dpp%26sd%3D223343236929%26itm%3D372464666102%26pg%3D2047675&_trksid=p2047675.c100752.m1982

Don't know if they are any good but you could return them if no good and £22 for a set of 4 is pretty good. You stand on the band with it looped to the rack. You can also use the bands for face pulls.


----------

